

Where Are Those iOS-Slaying Android Exclusive Apps? - shadesandcolour
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/06/seven-point-one-percent/

======
ryandvm
Ugh, MG is so predictable in his slavish dedication to Apple that it's
laughable. Is this really an article about some 6 month old market-speak from
the ex-CEO of Google?

I'm not going to hold my breath for the upcoming article from him about failed
promises from Apple.

~~~
raganesh
Why the ad hominem attack on the author?

Irrespective of the author's affiliations, I found the article well written
and well reasoned. The problems discussed are real and it would be in Google's
best interest to address them.

------
tthomas48
Why exactly do we need IOS slaying apps? The IOS slaying part (which the
Google CEO didn't seem to get) is that pretty much all apps work on both IOS
and Android. Android's going to win because it has price and selection on its
side. But there's no need to slay Apple. Apple is always going to be a niche
product for a certain type of customer. Just like there are people still very
much in love with their Blackberries.

